# Limitation with Bourse Data for XJO index



## drumzwizard (21 February 2009)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone can help in regards to interpreting the opening price of the xjo/asx200 index via boursedata? For some reason bourse lists the opening price of the xjo at exactly the same price as the previous days close. This happens for every day.  Can somebody please show me how to figure the opening price? Bourse lists this as a software limitation.
thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2009)

No that is not a limitation of Bourse its how the ASX quote their indexes. They start at yesterdays close. Its DUMB!! The staggered open doesn't help either.


----------

